# Cover For 21rs



## gmutt (May 9, 2007)

We're looking into buying a cover for our 21RS. My question is, are all trailer covers waterproof, or do they just block the dust and sun from the trailer. If they aren't waterproof, and water sits between the cover and the trailer, doesn't that cause a problem with mold/mildew?

Any ideas on the right cover? I looked at some in the camper world catalog - like the ones that you can get with zippers for the door. Seems like a good idea.

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Gary,

I personally do not have a cover as my trailer storage lot is covered, but there has been a discussion about this very issue on the forum before.

Might I suggest a search on trailer covers to see what you can come up with?

Good luck in your decision.

Mark


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Really depends on the climate conditions at your location. Go to Adco's website and read up on covers to make a good choice for your conditions but be aware that some people experience fiberglass gelcoat damage from covers due to the chafing action from wind.

Map Guy


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

I believe I might have a cover for you. I used it one winter for our 19' SOB, now it just sits up in the barn. Would be willing to send it to you if you pay for the shipping. It's kind of bulky.


----------



## fuji (May 5, 2007)

Just ordered a cover from www.coversearch.com and they were very helpfull. I chose the Weatherguard HD and the listings on this site were helpful. Not the cheapest, but felt they were honest and they did answer all of my questions. We bought cover for general sun protection and hopefully lower exterior maintenance.
Good luck!


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

I believe Adco covers are the best out there. I have used them for about 5 years now and have had good success. Most covers do not completely block out moisture and "breathe" so no damage is done to your trailer. The main enemy of any trailer is UV Rays which the Adco's do a great job of protecting. It makes a huge difference in preserving the outside of your trailer.

Now, good care must be taken when installing/removing the cover. Also, you need to make sure you get the right size. Believe me, many will tell you that covers are a waste of time but, BUT, you need to learn from experience in what to do and what not to do and whether it is right for you. My first cover was a nightmare but mostly because of my ignorance. It did not fit well and I used some additional ropes to tie it down which is not a good thing to do. It ripped all over due to me not knowing what I was doing. I learned alot from using it for about 3 years. Now, I bought another cover for my 27RSDS. It fits properly and has not torn because again, I have learned from experience in using it. The key is not to tie down the latches too tightly. There must be a little wiggle room. I have not experienced any problem with chafing but the cover will leave some black marks on some of the corners which are easily removed...a small price to pay for keeping the OB looking new. To me personally, I would not go without a cover but you need to decide if it is right for you. Again, many will tell you its a waste of time and I almost would have said the same thing but, I learned what I was doing wrong on my first cover and now have a system down pat....about 15-20 to put on and 10 min to remove. To me personally, it is worth it. I put my trailer away clean and pick it up weeks later and it is virtually spotless with absolutely no fading of the decals outside. Most other trailers around me in storage are 2-3 years old and look dirty faded and just aged period. My old trailer sat out for 3 years in the sun and rain and I sold it to a couple who bought it only because it looked brand new with absolutely no fading outside. It probably helps to mention that I still waxed it with Nufinish every spring. Good luck. Again, I wasted $300.00 on my first cover (not really wasted) but learned what I was doing wrong. My new cover works great, keeps the trailer spotless, and I have become more patient with installing/removing it. Best of all, I like picking up the trailer before a trip and having it clean. When I get home, I wash it, tow it back to the storage place and put the cover back on until the next trip. It is not an absolutely perfect system, especially if its windy installing the cover, but for me, it works!

I bought mine at RVwholesalers.com and found that to be the best price with free shipping. I bought the Polypropelene cover. Good luck! Ray


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Ray said:


> I believe Adco covers are the best out there. I have used them for about 5 years now and have had good success. Most covers do not completely block out moisture and "breathe" so no damage is done to your trailer. The main enemy of any trailer is UV Rays which the Adco's do a great job of protecting. It makes a huge difference in preserving the outside of your trailer.
> 
> Now, good care must be taken when installing/removing the cover. Also, you need to make sure you get the right size. Believe me, many will tell you that covers are a waste of time but, BUT, you need to learn from experience in what to do and what not to do and whether it is right for you. My first cover was a nightmare but mostly because of my ignorance. It did not fit well and I used some additional ropes to tie it down which is not a good thing to do. It ripped all over due to me not knowing what I was doing. I learned alot from using it for about 3 years. Now, I bought another cover for my 27RSDS. It fits properly and has not torn because again, I have learned from experience in using it. The key is not to tie down the latches too tightly. There must be a little wiggle room. I have not experienced any problem with chafing but the cover will leave some black marks on some of the corners which are easily removed...a small price to pay for keeping the OB looking new. To me personally, I would not go without a cover but you need to decide if it is right for you. Again, many will tell you its a waste of time and I almost would have said the same thing but, I learned what I was doing wrong on my first cover and now have a system down pat....about 15-20 to put on and 10 min to remove. To me personally, it is worth it. I put my trailer away clean and pick it up weeks later and it is virtually spotless with absolutely no fading of the decals outside. Most other trailers around me in storage are 2-3 years old and look dirty faded and just aged period. My old trailer sat out for 3 years in the sun and rain and I sold it to a couple who bought it only because it looked brand new with absolutely no fading outside. It probably helps to mention that I still waxed it with Nufinish every spring. Good luck. Again, I wasted $300.00 on my first cover (not really wasted) but learned what I was doing wrong. My new cover works great, keeps the trailer spotless, and I have become more patient with installing/removing it. Best of all, I like picking up the trailer before a trip and having it clean. When I get home, I wash it, tow it back to the storage place and put the cover back on until the next trip. It is not an absolutely perfect system, especially if its windy installing the cover, but for me, it works!
> 
> I bought mine at RVwholesalers.com and found that to be the best price with free shipping. I bought the Polypropelene cover. Good luck! Ray


X2 We cover our trailer only during the winter months or when we will not be using for extended periods of time. This is not to start a debate as to cover or not. But I can tell you a few of our used purchases where due to their being properly covered and cared for.

Rick


----------



## cschwartz (Jul 16, 2007)

Ray, what kind of cover did you buy? I just purchased a 2006 27RSDS and I want to get a cover for it.

Thanks.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

Chris Schwartz said:


> Ray, what kind of cover did you buy? I just purchased a 2006 27RSDS and I want to get a cover for it.
> 
> Thanks.


I bought the Dupont Tyvek Contoured RV cover. Got it at RVWholesalers.com. I believe I paid $336.00 and that included shipping. This was the best price I could find including Camping World. So far I have been very happy with it.

Good luck.

Ray


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Ray said:


> Ray, what kind of cover did you buy? I just purchased a 2006 27RSDS and I want to get a cover for it.
> 
> Thanks.


I bought the Dupont Tyvek Contoured RV cover. Got it at RVWholesalers.com. I believe I paid $336.00 and that included shipping. This was the best price I could find including Camping World. So far I have been very happy with it.

Good luck.

Ray
[/quote]

We covered our 21RS with an ADCO cover, and it worked fine. Just upgraded to a 26RKS, and no plans right now to cover. TTs on lots are uncovered, and I know that there is a lot of opinion on this matter.


----------

